# Going to a car wash when u have keyless access



## DCAMBO (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi all! I just bought a cruze fully loaded with keyless access. I was thinking about Going to a carwash but I realized I cant let the key go far from the car or it cant be operated. And I dont want to leave it in the car while im not in it cause im scared it will lock me out. So how do I get my car thru a carwash with the key always needing to be close to or in the vehicle?


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

If you hold the unlock button on the dash for a few seconds it will disable the auto lock untill you lock it again. Wait for the chime.


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

At the car wash, I leave the key in the pocket in front of the shifter. The keyless access will not allow the doors to lock if the only remote in proximity is left in the car. The car will honk ~3 times rapidly if you try to lock it with the key in the car, and it won't lock.

This feature is described in the manual.

And if all else fails, there is always OnStar to unlock the doors! (saved my bacon a couple times in my old car).


----------



## crmcknight (Feb 25, 2012)

What kind of carwash are you going to where you need to get out of the car? And If the vehicle is running and you exit the car with the remote, it will still operate, it will just show a "No Remote Detected" message on the display.


----------



## DCAMBO (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks guys for feedback. well i live in NJ and a lot of the car washes in the area are the kind where u get out of the car, they put the car in nuetral, it rolls in, then u get it when its done. I was worried u couldnt drive the car if the remote wasnt near it. But i was wrong, i decided to risk it and went to wash it. Surprisingly enough, the guy at the car wash told me it would be ok. This car wash gets MANY MANY high end cars that have keyless access. He told me id be ok, and he was right! unfort i got a few micro scratches in the top coat, so i'll be paste waxing it this weekend. Unfort with winter coming, hand washing it myself (which prefer to do) will get pretty difficult. Guess an automatic car wash was inevitable unless i wanted to keep it salty all winter.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Automatic carwash inevitable? There are always the do it yerself with the hose types. Takes some effort, but no scratches.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Automatic carwash inevitable? There are always the do it yerself with the hose types. Takes some effort, but no scratches.


Ya i love those car washes, since i live in an cheap college apartment they cant even have a spicket somewhere for me to hook up a hose. And its cheaper than auto car washes, i usually spend about 3-5 dollars for it. Plus i find it fun washing my car at a do it yourself wash


----------



## DCAMBO (Nov 14, 2012)

yea thats true, ive done the "do it yourself" wash places in the past. Unfortunately im more out in the country so to find a place that uses hot water is few and far between. So come winter, you go to spray your car and the soapy water freezes instantly to the car. Then i get a dirty cruze thats layered on with soapy icing lol. Plus sometimes those high pressure guns just really dont do the same job as a nice sponge or soft bristle brush (again, doing it myself at home). The freezing temps in the winter just dont help me out when it comes to washing/detailing my car. Which leads to me to another question, does anyone know of a REALLY good carnuba wax for black cars? if i get a decent temp day now before winter id like to put a layer of wax to protect it from the salty and snowy season ahead. Ive heard of one by either McGuires or turtle wax thats ONLY for black cars, so i assume the wax itself must be black.


----------

